# Lancome Le Magnetique Vernis Star Design â€“ Bordeaux Esmee



## lummerz (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone seen or bought this yet? It came out today and looks amazing!!!

here's the link if anyone is interested...

Unique Nail Polish by Lancome Creates Designs on Nails Using Magnets - Associated Content


----------



## Anna (Nov 14, 2007)

interesting....


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 14, 2007)

i think manders (benebaby) may have started a thread on this awhile ago, i may be wrong though

EDIT:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ml#post1073257

there it is


----------



## lummerz (Nov 14, 2007)

i'll have a looksie!


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2007)

that's really cool! i think i'd like to try that if it isn't too expensive.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 16, 2007)

i bought it then returned it a day later.

i keept thinking of the mac stuff i could buy for that almost $20 i spent on it.

its a cool concept, but i'd save the money.


----------

